# The Chair



## caledonia84

Advice and tips appreciated


----------



## KenC

I like this a lot.  I have always been interested in chairs as subjects.  A couple of comments, though.  The vignette is a little heavy in the corners and perhaps you should back off a little, and a touch of perspective correction to straighten the doorways might be a good idea.  I wish I could see it a little larger!


----------



## caledonia84

KenC said:


> I like this a lot.  I have always been interested in chairs as subjects.  A couple of comments, though.  The vignette is a little heavy in the corners and perhaps you should back off a little, and a touch of perspective correction to straighten the doorways might be a good idea.  I wish I could see it a little larger!



Many thanks Ken, although I feel I may have mislead you! new to the forum and wasn't aware there was a photoshop section which I probably should have put this in. This is a derelict asylum and has been completely stripped out I loved the framing of the 2 doors and the grungey look and lighting of the place however there was no chair  I put that in after as the image needed a focal point. there a full size version (and others) here where you can see how poor my photosho skills are! sorry again if I lead you up the garden path

Also excellent points on the verticals and stepping back a bit.


----------



## Robin Usagani

It is interesting..  i am still not sold though. Not sure about the B&W conversion.


----------



## caledonia84

thanks schwettylens the colour versions I prefer but they look more photoshoped if you know what i mean?


----------



## Robin Usagani

if you can have sun light beaming down to the chair, that would be awesome.  I like the concept, I just think it can be 100X better.


----------



## spacefuzz

good idea, and want to see the chair pop out at me more.


----------



## KenC

caledonia84 said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this a lot.  I have always been interested in chairs as subjects.  A couple of comments, though.  The vignette is a little heavy in the corners and perhaps you should back off a little, and a touch of perspective correction to straighten the doorways might be a good idea.  I wish I could see it a little larger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks Ken, although I feel I may have mislead you! new to the forum and wasn't aware there was a photoshop section which I probably should have put this in. This is a derelict asylum and has been completely stripped out I loved the framing of the 2 doors and the grungey look and lighting of the place however there was no chair  I put that in after as the image needed a focal point. there a full size version (and others) here where you can see how poor my photosho skills are! sorry again if I lead you up the garden path
> 
> Also excellent points on the verticals and stepping back a bit.
Click to expand...


I don't feel misled - it's still a photo of a chair and I don't care how you created it, but only about the end product.

To me, the chair is sufficiently prominent due to the tonal contrast.  Pushing that would probably be counterproductive, at least imo.


----------

